# Saracens are relegated for persistent salary cap issues



## Beebo (18 Jan 2020)

Good. They are cheating the system. A very brave decision to relegate One of the best teams in the Europe. 

But this does mean half the England team will be looking for a new team now which will be very disruptive. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/rugby-union/51164177


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

Some of the comments in the story suggest opponents are still not happy.

It does appear as if Saracens has accepted relegation in exchange for what went on being left firmly brushed under the carpet.

It also appears they will continue the over payments until the end of the season.

I suppose they may be contractually obliged to do so, leaving aside the fact those contracts, taken together, are in breach of the rules of rugby.


----------



## Drago (19 Jan 2020)

My daughters feller plays for them, having recently making it to the big boys league from Wasps. I think he does ok, but haven't noticed him lighting cigars with fifties lately.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jan 2020)

If they want to persistently cheat, they’ve got to take the consequences.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jan 2020)

Saracens "accept" the relegation and "apologise for the mistakes made".

Not only do they cheat. They lie off the top of their heads. 

"Mistake" my arxe. 😜


----------



## Toshiba Boy (11 Oct 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...of-saracens-they-won-those-titles-by-cheating

Excellent article. Lot of resentment down this way re Saracens. I personally know of a young player who had to be let go by Chiefs in their constant battle to balance the books and keep within the rules.

Exteter Chiefs, great club, showing how it should be done.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Oct 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Saracens "accept" the relegation and "apologise for the mistakes made".
> 
> Not only do they cheat. They lie off the top of their heads.
> 
> "Mistake" my arxe. 😜


I think the mistake they most regret was getting caught.


----------



## Notafettler (11 Oct 2020)

I think cheating should be used in reference to drugs etc not paying players to high a wage.


----------



## Chromatic (11 Oct 2020)

Yes, the cheats have effectively got away with it.


----------



## Beebo (12 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I think cheating should be used in reference to drugs etc not paying players to high a wage.


But the rules say you cant do it, so it’s cheating. 
look at the squad of players that they had, no other teams could match that because they were staying within the rules.


----------

